
Show HN: Sponsored Posts Blocker for Facebook, Twitter, LinkedIn, and Reddit - wilbert_abreu
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/sponsored-posts-blocker/cefgndhbngdogmalpnhnidnnlkmbicig
======
senior_james
This is like trying to beat up your dad because you don't like what he has to
say..even though he is paying all of your bills and feeding/clothing you.

~~~
wilbert_abreu
Not sure about that analogy haha... But, I admit some of this comes from my
frustration when thinking for a second that the post I'm looking at is from
someone I'm friends with or follow.

------
polygot
How does this differ from something like AdBlock or uBlock?

~~~
wilbert_abreu
From my experience, adblockers are meant for ads specifically, not promoted or
sponsored posts that seem like native content. I've seen some chrome
extensions for site specific sponsored content (like facebook), but the one's
that I've tried are inconsistent. Which is why I made this :)

